# .htaccess zum zulassen von exec -> führt zu ärger



## Layna (19. April 2007)

Hallo .
Probleme über Probleme....
Ich have Typo3, damit dass da alles geht muss ich exec() zulassen, php.ini verbietet es, man soll es aber angeblich mit einer .htaccess mit

```
AddHandler php-cgi .php .php4
```
wieder zulassen können.

Habe ich probiert, aber seit ich das getan habe werden aber .php-Seiten nicht mehr angezeigt sondern der Browser will sie runterladen  .
Es muss doch einen weg geben exec() zu erlauben udn TROTZDEM php-dateien anzuzeigen, oder?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Christopher Perrin (19. April 2007)

Eine Idee die mir spontan kommt wäre wenn du die Seiten die dieses Exec benötigen in *.php4 umbennenst und dann den Handler nur auf php4 setzt.

Mfg

Christopher


----------



## Layna (19. April 2007)

Würde ich gerne machen, leider hängt das Problem eben in einem Typo3-System... und da drinne links etc umzubennenen bis es klappt kann ja nicht die Lösung sein.
Wenn keiner 'ne andere idee hat muss ich unseren Admin wohl mal wieder wegen der php.ini anhauen... und bitten den Server neu zu booten.....


----------



## Layna (20. April 2007)

Huhu.
'Ne Nacht drüber shclafen hilft:



> Warning: exec() has been disabled for security reasons in /home/comfitty/htdocs/typo3/typo3_src-4.1.1/typo3/sysext/install/mod/class.tx_install.php on line 1927



jetzt ahbe ich die .htaccess in dem mod-ordner... nur,m da tut sie nichts? Zumidnest ändert es nix am Fehler.


----------

